# Rust stains on hardy plank?



## city slicker (Feb 9, 2010)

Looked at a house yesterday that has rust stains on hardy plank siding. They watered the lawn and house from their well last year during the drought and now wants to repaint. Never really delt with rust stains. Do I need to primer over them? I would have thought someone would notice the sprinkler hiting the house and moved it.


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

Try cleaning with "the works " or "iron out" if lucky just repaint, other wise prime with cover stain.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

remove the rust with the proper chemical, it will come off very easy


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

The proper chemical being muratic acid.. 1 part acid to 2 parts water should do it. You can always add a little more acid. When it turns the rust green its working. Let it dwell for a couple minutes and rinse thoroughly.


----------



## city slicker (Feb 9, 2010)

*?*

What about with "CLR" cleaner?


----------



## Dkon7 (Jan 23, 2013)

1camper said:


> The proper chemical being muratic acid.. 1 part acid to 2 parts water should do it. You can always add a little more acid. When it turns the rust green its working. Let it dwell for a couple minutes and rinse thoroughly.


:thumbsup:

The rust in the well water is iron. I have it in my well too. My well guy told me to add bleach to the well and leave it alone for 24 hours. Then purge it by running water till the bleach smell is gone. For whatever reason, the bleach attaches to the iron and separates it from the water. It works so we do it occasionally.


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

CLR is a good cleaner that will also remove the white deposits from calcium and lime. Just slower to work and usually those deposits aren't causing the complaint. Rust on light colored siding, muratic acid most of the time.

Another good rust stain remover is the oxalic acid wood brightener. I use it near glass or other acid sensitive surfaces like sand coated brick.


----------

